

Intelligence chief Clapper to set up U.S. surveillance review group - bane
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9241594/Intelligence_chief_Clapper_to_set_up_U.S._surveillance_review_group

======
fnordfnordfnord
They squeaked this one out yesterday evening. I'm surprised at how well that
worked.

